
Here’s the Strategy Elite Athletes Follow to Perform at the Highest Level - prando
https://journal.thriveglobal.com/heres-the-strategy-elite-athletes-follow-to-perform-at-the-highest-level-5300e1519e30
======
chiefalchemist
This past summer I read the book "The ONE Thing." If this article resonates
with you that book is worth looking into.

